

*Ignore* the alpha geeks: Slashdot thought the iPod was "lame" - henning
http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/10/23/1816257&tid=107

======
goofygrin
This is pretty funny since I've said disparaging things about a lot of stuff
that has become popular.

I think it's human nature to scoff at change.

And 3..2..1.. for "who needs more than 640k" LOL

